# Brute 750 coolant capacity



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

What is the coolant volume in a 750??


----------



## rapalapaul (Mar 3, 2009)

well i know it took over a half gallon of engine ice i had to go buy another bottle. used about 25% of the second one


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

mine took around .75 gallon too. maybe a bit less if your radiator is still in stock location


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

2.2 quarts


----------

